# Tesla site status page



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Is there a status page for Tesla's website? Trying to login and looks like there's some issues as I get an "Internal Server Error" from my phone and laptop. Wondering if Tesla has a page to track outages of their site.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Tesla is having server issues at the moment effecting a lot of my account related functionality.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Same, but would be nice if they have a status page to figure out if it's a known issue. Most tech businesses have one. Something like this:

https://www.apple.com/support/systemstatus/


----------



## Geoprophet (Mar 23, 2021)

Good time for me to stop being so obsessive about checking my MY order status.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Geoprophet said:


> Good time for me to stop being so obsessive about checking my MY order status.


But how else would I have known about their site issues!? 😂


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

This does highlight a constant with Tesla. Support is non-existent. There’s no one I can reach out to in regards to the site issues that have been going on for days.


----------

